# Chico update



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am tired of messing with my regular VET - I feel like I am just going in circles with Chico and them...... Antibiotics seem to be their answer to everything.... so I am going to a place that does all the testing in-house. They have the specialists there and the equipment.... I want an answer and hope to have it this afternoon.... poor lil' Chico will be 'run thru the mill' today with all the testing going on ..... but at least we will know what is wrong and can go forward... thank goodness for Pet Insurance!!!

do you all think the testing on the statement is enough?? should I have asked for something else?



http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/CHICO VET/10-3-2013_Crossroads1_zps9015815e.jpg





.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that you get the answers you need for Chico. Let us know what they say, please.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan, I don't know how to answer the ques. on the tests, but I am so excited that you are making this move!! I will be remembering Chico today, and I know what he will have to go through won't be fun, but we all know sometimes we have to be subjected to a few temporarily unpleasant things for our greater long-term good in the medical world. Definitely keep us posted. (((((BIG HUGS)))) to Chico!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks very thorough to me! I hope you get some answers!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone....... even though Kody is here...... the mischief-maker(lol) is gone and it is SO QUIET here...even Kody is quiet...and sticking closer to me..more that usual...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck Jan,about time you get some answers.Poor Chico


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Chico 

You're both in my thoughts, I hope you get some answers, finally.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I find that so interesting how they know when something is not the same or normal. Awww, give Kody a hug for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh poor Chico hope you get the answers you have sort after. Poor little man. At least -fingers crossed- you will get a real answer not just to be palmed off with antibiotics. 

Also jan this may not help but my nan got a chest infection not long ago. The doctors gave her antibiotics but the first two lots didn't work when it came to the 3rd lot the hospital told nan that her body was starting to get immune to them due to the fact she was on them so long. What my nan did say was in that time wile taking them she became more energetic and started losing weight fast (she was a big woman). 
Reading your thread just reminded me of my hans situation. They changed the antibiotics a 4th time and gave it to her through a drip 2 or 3 times a day. She had to go back each time to hospital to get it done. 

Well hopefully you find out soon enough sending big kisses xxxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hopefully they identify whats going on and correct it quickly...looks like a proactive exam to me....


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey jan any news yet ?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I have an update although I am still waiting on results from this skin biopsy(7-10 days). Once the biopsy comes back I will get a more indepth update from the VET but here is what I know so far...I was going to post after those results came in but will update everyone with what I know now....

--Chemistry panel reveals an elevated ALP(but she wants to get this skin issue dealt with before venturing in the elevated ALP so I don't know much about it)
--T4 was normal
--samples were obtained and submitted for fungal culture
--A skin biopsy was obtained and submitted for histopathology(7-10 days)
--Normal Lung sounds
--Grade II systolic murmur
--No periperal lymphadenopathy
--normal pulse
__Radiographs reveal no evidence of Pneumonia, masses, nodules or free fluid. The left atrium is slightly large as expected with the heart murmur. CBC reveals no concerning changes.

1. He is to stay on the Antibiotic ORBAX.
2. Hydoxyzine - 1 tablet (10mg) twice daily
3. Torguesic - 1 tablet (1mg) every 8-12 hours as needed for cough.

after talking with the VET before coming home, I stated that Chico is coughing alot and hope that the meds willl help. She said they never heard him cough all day...... when we got home, within 30 minutes chico was coughing. Now I wonder if it isnt' something in this house making him sick but can't imagine anything I have done differently.

I am frustrated at all the time and money spent and I still can't 'fix' little Chico... if you look at just the results, he should be a (almost)healthy Chi....but if you look at him you would know better.....
he does seem to be abit better with the new meds, the coughing is at a minimum now. I just wish I knew what was wrong....





.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know where you're coming from Jan. I felt the same way. Maybe if you try adding a little ACV to his food might help with coughing. Glad you're getting some results.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would be as frustrated as you. Thanks for the update so far. Keep us informed.


----------

